# My Yoga Journal: Finding the Peace



## Shae (Sep 2, 2005)

I finaly found somthing for me in fitness besides walking!    

Well, in all honesty, I've been in lots of stress at home and trying to find a good way to get a good paying job so I can move out. With the pretty anorexic wallet I have, I can't go to a gym or get weights. With all the stress on me at home and finding a job, I can't focus on doing some crunches or push-ups. Fortuneately, I found a yoga class at my school for a decent amount of money and good quality. I found yoga to be better for me because not only I can relax my mind and tear away the stress, I give my body a good work out. Mostly, I want to focus on my upper body and legs because I do lift my disabled sister, Jessica a lot when I transfer her from chair to chair. And I tend to get a little weak when I do it a bit too much. So I know yoga is going to do some good for me. For my body, and my mind.

In my yoga class, I am told to write in a journal. I need to include how positive or negitive my day was, what positions (exercises) I did for the day and for how long (how many breaths), and I need to write about how I felt being in the positions I was in and see what I need to do a bit better so I could feel comfortable going through the yoga work out. In addition, I need to add how I felt physically as well as mentally. So I figure that I should share with you as well, as my class. 

If there is anyone doing yoga like I am, feel free to give imput. If you want to know a bit more about yoga and the positions, I will be happy to inform you about what I learned as my class goes on. 

So, here we go...................................................................................

*Day 1:* 

--> Did some work on my upper back, my shoulders, and my arms with the *downward facing dog* position. If I counted right at the class, I did that 6 times for 5 breaths. If you want to know what the position looks like, here is a picture:





I felt pretty weak at the arms when I went through that pose at the 3rd time. But I know that I want to get better.

--> Did some work with my spine in the *child* and *cobra* pose. Like downward facing dog, did that 6 times for 5 breaths. It cleared my mind a lot as well as I felt my spine stretching a bit.





child pose




cobra pose​
--> Worked on my legs and arms with the *warrior pose* (6 times for 5 breaths). That felt real good stretching my legs like that. 




--> Did *corpse* pose so I could relax. That pose I did for between 10-15 minitues so everything could loosen up and I could relax.




After the yoga work-out--> Allready, I could feel my upper abs and shoulders tightening a bit in just 2 hours. In terms of mentally, I felt pretty much at ease and forgot the bad things that have happened durring the day.

So lets just say, I found some exercise thats going to do me some good physically and mentaly. And I am going to practice the poses I learned every day untill I learn new poses on the Fridays I have my yoga class. And hopefully, I will acheive in getting some strength so I can help with Jessica more and have a relaxed and clear mind from stress.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 2, 2005)

Shae!!!!! so glad you finally started a journal!! I also do yoga occassionally, and I love Cobra and Warrior the best!   Cobra makes my back feel sooooo good!  I like warrior because it just FEELS strong..it's really hard to hold though   I'll be following along, and I think it's a great ideas to post pictures with it!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

I'll be here with ya!!! Glad you found something to drive you, good luck Sister Shae, glad your here!!!


----------



## Shae (Sep 3, 2005)

When I do my yoga classes, its Friday nights. That way, I would drive all the negatives I've had and forget it by focusing on the poses. But when I do it the rest of the week, its entirely up to me. Since this is my 1st week, I want to experament and try to do my routine once on a certain part of the day till I find a part of the day that is best for me. 

And now for *Day 2*:

I did my poses that I have learned at the first class about an hour after I got up out of bed. This is what I witnessed:

--> *downward facing dog* : I got weak after the second round of 5 breaths (my usual I need to do is 6 times for 5 breaths). May be its because my body is still waking up. On day 3, I want to try to do this position later in the day (may be at noon time), and see what happens.

--> *child and cobra* : Did well with both (6 times and 5 breaths for both). That especialy felt good when getting up in the morning. I feel a bit more limber and flexible after I do those 2 poses.

--> I have done *tree* pose before because I saw it on a video that my mom bought so I tried to incorperate that into my routine. Here is what the *tree* pose looks like:





tree pose​
I did that 4 times for 5 breaths. It pretty much focuses on the legs and overall practices balance. That is somthing for me to work on besides the downward facing dog. It just has to do with having a clear mind.

--> *warrior*: Did that 6 times for 5 breaths. I felt really good as the legs were strating to tighten up. So that was a good pose for me to do in the morning.

.......................................................................................................

Over all on my day 2, I have sort of figured that there are some poses I can do in the morning some poses I can do another time of day. But here are my questions: Is there a certain time of day that you do your work out? Do you do all of the exercises for certain parts of your body or just do certain parts then go on to the others the next day?

For day 3 going (tomorrow), I want to try to do all of the poses I learned in the noon time and see if it makes a diffrence. And I want to see if I can find the chants people do before they do their yoga and after. Its somthing positive to say to help you clear the head of bad thoughts. Will post day 3 tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2005)

yoga is so hard!  I like it though.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 3, 2005)

cool stuff, i'll be following along. good luck with your goals.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 3, 2005)

- Yayyy yoga -


----------



## Shae (Sep 3, 2005)

*Beginning chant* 

Om
Saha navavatu
Saha nau bhunaktu
Saha viryam karavavahai
Tejasvi navadhitamastu
Ma vidvisavahai
Om santih santih santih

*The beginning chant in English language*

May both of us together be protected.
May both of us together be nourished.
May we work together with great energy.
May our study together be brilliant and effective.
May we not hate or dispute with each other.

Om, peace, peace, peace​


----------



## Shae (Sep 3, 2005)

*End chant in sanskrit*

(repeat 3 X)
Svasti prajabhyah paripalayantam
Nyayena margena mahim mahisah
Gobrahmanebhyah subhamastu nityam
Lokasamasta sukhino bhavantu

(repeat 3 X)
Kale varsatu parjanyah prthivi sasyasailini
Desoyam ksobharahito bramana santu nirbhayah

*End chant in English language*

May all of human kind be happy and well.
May the great noble lords protect the earth in every 
Way by the path of virtue. May there be perpetual
Joy for those who know the real nature of things.
May all the worlds be happy.

May the rains fall on time, and may the earth yield 
its produce in abundance. May this country be free
from disturbances, and may the knowers of thruth
Be free from fear.​


----------



## Shae (Sep 3, 2005)

The language the chant is originally is sanscript I believe. I can say the English version much better but I can't dare say it in sanskript. But it sounds pretty though. Its a chant I am going to use beginning and after my yoga work out.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2005)

what type of yoga do you perform in class?


----------



## Shae (Sep 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what type of yoga do you perform in class?


The title of the class is called "Yoga Basics". So I learned the basic poses like the few I've mentioned allready. When I am able to do the basic in the 1st class I am able to do more harder stuff.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

Sanskrit


----------



## Shae (Sep 4, 2005)

^ I figured I did somthing wrong with the spelling.  Thanks Mr. Fish!   

Day 3 is going to be crazy. I wanted to try the yoga practice in the noon time but I have to take my little sister to a birthday party. So I made my decision about the time of day to do it and its the evening. It lets me focus the stress on the yoga and lets me have the great results in terms of how many times I do certain poses and for how many breaths. And the greatest positive I got from doing yoga in an evening (ex: my class on friday) lets me sleep extremly well. So everybody, stay tuned for day 3...er, shall I say evening 2). The first class I had last friday, I slept like a baby.  


So stay tuned.


----------



## Shae (Sep 4, 2005)

*Day 3*

Hey, I finaly found time to get some stretches in.  And I figured I could fit some more time in before I go to bed to make sure I sleep good. 


--> *cobra and child pose*: 7 times for both for 5 breaths
*cat stretch*: One I learned in class so I incorperated it into the w/o today. Here is what the cat stretch looks like:




Another pose I like to stretch the spine. 

--> *warrior pose*:   3 times for 5 breaths for both left and right leg

--> *tree pose* : 4 times for 5 breaths for both left and right leg

--> *downward facing dog*: 3 times but 2 of the times were for 5 breaths. 3rd time was for 2. (Now I know I need to do these practices at night. lol).


Downward facing dog,warrior, and tree pose is what I want to master without stopping for a rest. It takes more concentration then the other poses that I have learned. Tonight for night 2, I want to try and focus on those three positions. And hopefully I will master those. I allready mastered, child, cobra, and cat. Now I want to master dog, warrior, and tree.


----------



## Shae (Sep 4, 2005)

Here are some info if you are curious to know:





The word YOGA is derived from the Sanskrit root Yog meaning to bind, to connect, to join, attach and yoke. It thus means a union or communion of the soul to God. Yoga is a complete science of the human being. It takes into account the physical, spiritual and metaphysical aspects of man.

Practiced for more than 5000 years, yoga is one of the oldest forms of healing therapy, yoga provides one of the best means of self-improvement and attaining one's full potential. In the advanced stages of yoga, superconscious states are attained which result in a feeling of bliss, deep peace and the emergence of psychic powers.

Yoga was developed and perfected over the centuries by philosophers and mystics in India. It is basically a method by which we increase the body's supply of energy and remove any interference to the transmission of energy throughout the body. Yoga has specialized in this subject for thousands of years, and streamlined the methods to attain this aim.

These days, yoga classes are being held at most health and wellness centers around the World. Along with meditation, it is probably one of the most popular alternative therapy. Many physicians, who are skeptical about the efficacy of alternative medicine, support yoga with a passion. There are many clinical studies that show the effectiveness of yoga. And the best part of it is that it is something that can be done in the comfort of your home. A few breathing exercises recommended by yoga will go a long way towards better health and relaxation.


----------



## Shae (Sep 4, 2005)

Spent night 2  taking my sister and her 2 friends for a swim. Went for a good hour and a half and it felt awsome! I guess just wrestling my sister around to get her in one of those inflateable boats and back into some floaties did some good. That little girl is 70 pounds of weight plus tone    (stiffness). Hey, I got a pretty good work out of it all.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 4, 2005)

this is a very cool journal shae.


----------



## Shae (Sep 5, 2005)

* Night 3*: 

--> Cobra and child pose:  6 times for 5 breaths

-> Downward facing dog: 3 times for 5 breaths

--> Warrior: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> Leg bends: 6 times for 5 breaths (both legs)



Had fun because Jessica was trying to do 1 of the poses (leg bends)   with me.


----------



## Shae (Sep 6, 2005)

Highlights and low lights of the day: I was focusing  my anger on the Night 4 yoga work out. My faveorite teacher (his name is Anthony), got punked out by my supervisior (I call him French Bastard), at the restuant I work at. The air conditioning went out in the kitchen area. And Anthony wanted the door open so the cooking staff could be cooler while they ship out the meals. French Bastard said it will ruin the whole dining room area. So night 4's work out was somthing else.

*Night 4*

--> child and cobra pose: 6 times for 5 breaths

--> warrior and tree pose: 6 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

--> downward facing dog: *7 times for 5 breaths*  

--> leg bends : 6 times for 5 breaths


Geez, all that anger I kept in me did some good in my work out.   Sometimes, I amaze myself.


----------



## Shae (Sep 7, 2005)

*Night 5*:

--> Downward Facing Dog: 6 times for 5 breaths

--> Upward Facing Dog (Yes, I tried!   ): 4 times for 5 breaths And here is what it looks like for those who are wondering:




--> Cobra and Child: 6 times for 5 breaths

--> Tree, Warrior, and leg bend: 6 times for all for 5 breaths (each leg)


I was feeling the stretches in my tummy tonight besides my legs and oh my, it felt great!


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

Nothing special for *night 6*. I was just doing similar to what I did last night. 

--> downward and upward facing dog: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> child and cobra: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> tree and warrior: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

And here is somthing nifty that I found: The pose finder


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 9, 2005)

Viparita Karani (Legs-Up-the-Wall Pose)
this one looks like it would feel _GREAT_ on lower back and legs! 

your journal is looking awsome, it is definetly unique to IM


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

Will post up night 7 and 8 tomorrow. I have class in about an hour and I bet I'm gonna get worked up till I sleep like last week.


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> your journal is looking awsome, it is definetly unique to IM



I've been known to stand out.


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

I am surprised I am still awake!   Well heres how it went down for *night 7*:

In the class, I was doing some opening up of the heart and chest muscles as well as stretching the arms and legs. Did the usual downward facing dog and cobra like allways but here is some new stuff I learned...

1) I'm not sure if I mentioned this but you can use a towel, strap, stirofoam block, or bolster pillow to help you with problem areas for the poses. When I tried to kneel on my feet so the class could go into discussion, the tops of my feet were hurting like crazy! So I try to situate myself with having a blanket under my feet to situate myself. 

2) Downward facing dog or child pose can come into play at anytime. They are like the base poses that you return to after you do other poses. I was told by Georgeanna (my instructor) that I need to try to straighten up my back and bend my knees a little when I do the position. That puts more weight for me to hold. That is somthing I need to practice till my next class on Friday.

And now for *night 7*. And there are a few poses added in with the usual poses I have been doing the last week.

--> downward facing dog: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> child and cobra: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> hero pose (that was the time I had problems kneeling on my feet): 3 times for 5 breaths 





hero pose​
--> Warrior 1: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)




1​
--> Warrior 2: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)



--> Warrior 3 (the one I had my balance problem): 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)




3​
--> corpse pose: Now this is somthing diffrent. Did a modifyed version of that using 2 styrofoam blocks. 1 was under my back between my shoulder blades and another was behind my head. And I layed on the floor for a good 5 minitues. Opened up my chest entirely and it felt so amazing. And I did the usual corpse pose for 10 minitues without the blocks. 

......................................................................................................

Great night. I felt good. My arms and legs were all stretched and felt great. Not to mention It felt awsome to feel my chest open up.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

on the hero pose, are the yoga blocks there for a reason?  Or is it just to dempostrate how to do it if you are to tight to get your butt to the floor to really stretch the hip flexors?


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> on the hero pose, are the yoga blocks there for a reason?  Or is it just to dempostrate how to do it if you are to tight to get your butt to the floor to really stretch the hip flexors?



Like I said about the stuff I learned....



			
				Shae said:
			
		

> you can use a towel, strap, stirofoam block, or bolster pillow to help you with problem areas for the poses.


....................................................................................................

People have diffrent levels of experience when it comes to yoga. Lets say, the hero pose. Some are real experienced and can kneel on the feet with ease. All body is in place and they don't need anything.

 Others have places when they kneel where they feel uncomfortable. Like me, I can't kneel on my feet because I feel uncomfortable. So I stuck a pillow under my feet so I would be comfortable. 

Another good example is what also happened to me when I went to warrior 3. My balance is pretty bad so I use the blocks to hold myself up. But it felt great in a way because I'm doing some work on my arms as well as my legs. 
.......................................................................................................

So putting it in a nutshell, you have these tools to just help you to do the poses better so you feel comfortable. It gets your body in line. You can say that it can help stretch the muscles like the hip flexors.


----------



## Shae (Sep 10, 2005)

Had a short w/o for *night 8* because I was helping out at the banquet fund raiser (read Fish's Whoring thread for details). So it was same as night 7 but I just did 3 times for 5 breaths for all.   

Feeling a lot of stretching in the legs. I just realized I had a nicely shaped butt when I was getting ready for the banquet this morning.  That and I felt like my hips grew a little smaller.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome job in here!!! Glad it's going well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Shae (Sep 10, 2005)

^ Me too.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 11, 2005)

this is a great journal Shae. the pics you include are very helpful.


----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)

My *Night 9* was similar to the night 7. I was focussing my stress on the w/o and I was literaly doing everything with absolute ease. I guess you can say stress triggers how well I do in a w/o. And night 9 was great.

I just need to make myself realize that my little sister is my motivation. And cut out the stress (like my sister being in pain of the muscles spasms. pm me if you want to know.).


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

...

That would cause me stress -


----------



## Shae (Sep 12, 2005)

*night 10*:

--> downward facing dog: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> child and cobra: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> hero pose : 5 times for 5 breaths 

--> Warrior 1: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

--> Warrior 2: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

-->Warrior 3: 3 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

Had to do the w/o outside because family had company. But it felt nice out at night. Real peacefull.


----------



## Shae (Sep 14, 2005)

Night 11 was a bad time for me so I didn't get to do my w/o. Jessica went into the hospital to get the baclofen pump for her muscle spasms.

But night 12 on the other hand, I tried to make up for everything:

--> downward facing dog: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> child and cobra: 6 times for 5 breaths

--> hero pose : 6 times for 5 breaths 

--> Warrior 1: 6 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

--> Warrior 2: 6 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

-->Warrior 3: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

so shae, how are you feeling this in your body? you feel stronger? more relaxed? flexible? booty gettin finer?


----------



## Shae (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeahhh. I feel aware that I have an ass.  Its doing wonders mentaly. At one time I kinda told French Bastard (ask me via pm if you wanna know) off. I didn't cry like I usualy do when he rags on me when I do somthing wrong.


----------



## Shae (Sep 14, 2005)

I was waiting for tip money last tuesday and I was outside while French Bastard divides it up. So I had my linen towel with me and I was doing the hero pose till he came out. It was a good 45 minitues. He kinda looked at me strangely. But I didn't care.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

awww sweety don't let him get to you his pissy attitude is his cross to bear not yours. n glad u are feeling stronger.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

you ought to let the sour old bastard catch u doing some karate moves outside his door


----------



## Shae (Sep 14, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> awww sweety don't let him get to you his pissy attitude is his cross to bear not yours. n glad u are feeling stronger.


I know.   Thanks.


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

*Night 13*

--> downward facing dog: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> child and cobra: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> hero pose : 5 times for 5 breaths 

--> Warrior 1: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

--> Warrior 2: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

-->Warrior 3: 4 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

I'm getting better at warrior 3. I know it!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> you ought to let the sour old bastard catch u doing some karate moves outside his door


You want me to kick his ass?

I won't connect myself to you...

(You can watch simply for personal satisfaction)


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You want me to kick his ass?
> 
> I won't connect myself to you...
> 
> (You can watch simply for personal satisfaction)


 Sure. What the hell!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Sure. What the hell!


And then act all concerned, like, "OMG, who was that a-hole" -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

You know what...

I "would" help...

but, I am sorry for bringing negativity to your peaceful journal -


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You know what...
> 
> I "would" help...
> 
> but, I am sorry for bringing negativity to your peaceful journal -


Not a problem Mr. Monkey.    I've been doing quite well for the past few weeks. I haven't blew a lid yet.


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> And then act all concerned, like, "OMG, who was that a-hole" -


 Ohhh you're a doll.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Not a problem *Mr.* Monkey.  I've been doing quite well for the past few weeks. I haven't blew a lid yet.


 

Please honey, I'm looking around for my dad


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

Been trying to get a pic of me and my uniform (for my waitressing class) up but no one has been home. Tried to do it myself and take a pic in front of the mirror but all i got was my chest.  I have a habit of lookin in the camra. Oh well, I'll try to get someone get some pic of me in my uniform soon. And I promise it will be everything. 


I dunno why I am posting this here but oh well.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Your camera doesn't have a timer???

That's how I took the pics in my gallery, I set it on a chair


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

Nope. I would like to save up for a newbie but I barely have enough to pay for my bus passes to school. *sigh*


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

downward facing dog. nice stretch in the legs n i got a little dizzy. no i wasn't born that way. 

 child pose. yea you feel that in your spine for sure. i could nap like that zzzz. 

 cobra. nice stretch in the lower back. i can feel how tight i am i think i'll stick with this for flexability.

 i'm just doing all the breaths at once. that ok?

 warrior pose. you really feel that in lower back n hips! think there is a reason i'm a lover not a fighter. ok ok i'll do more. 

 corpse pose. oh yea i found a favorite.  i'll do that at bedtime when i do my dream about vanity mantra.

 tree. NOT my favorite. i got my foot almost up that high but u can feel the foot u are standing on wiggle around to keep balance and bare feet n bare thighs pull against each other. ok ok pants for yoga.

 vanity is online  will continue tomorrow. great journal Shae. thanks.


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> corpse pose. oh yea i found a favorite.  i'll do that at bedtime when i do my dream about vanity mantra.



See if you can find like 2 foam blocks or a bolster and put it between your shoulder blades and do the pose like that (a bulky blanket could work. i'm not sure. i better try it out). There is no better feeling then to have the chest open up doing that pose for a few minitues.  

Oh, and don't worry if one boob goes one way and the other boob goes another. It takes some getting used to when you have that crap behind you when you do the pose.  Got used to it after doing that pose once.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

lol.


----------



## Shae (Sep 16, 2005)

Well well, here we go with night 14 and what I did in class. And may I say, it was somthing definately to keep in mind.

1) I have learned about the organic energy in you and what it can do. Well we all know about the physical energy we have in our systems (ex: our muscles). I could not get an actual definition from Georgeanna (my teacher) but I can try and explain.  Organic energy is how you focus you're mind on a yoga pose (in you're case, a workout). Your body and your heart tells you how far you can go. And as soon as you see it, don't get any further or you might do damage to your body. 

2) Did some wall work with a few of the poses. And may I say, it felt quite diffrent then what I do on the yoga mat. It was not bad at all. It was great.

.....................................................................................................
*Night 14*

--> Warrior 1 and 2:  7 times for 5 breaths (a few of those times was at the wallone of the feet has to be against the wall as well as a shoulder. Too long of an exclimation but will explain in a future time.)

--> Triangle pose: 7 times for 5 breaths





Another pose that I did a few times at the wall.​
--> Plank Pose: 4 times for 5 breaths/ here are modified versions but I will explain another time. Here is one of the modifications you can do:





This is for the  person who has great upper body strength.​
--> Cat and child pose: Did it so many times, I can't remember.  My arms were real tired doing all of the other poses in class.

--> Cobra pose: 6 times for 5 breaths

--> corpse: 7 minitues
......................................................................................................

My arms and sholders are so tired after that class. But my chest opened up and I felt like my hips grew smaller. It was a great class. But I have to remember 1 thing: organic energy.


----------



## Shae (Sep 17, 2005)

*Wall work*

If I could describe how the wall helps you when you do your yoga w/o, it would be this: it helps the organic energy to give you better signs of what you can or can't do. It will better position yourself when you do your poses when you get away from the wall. Here is an example:

Triangle pose: When doing the pose, the front foot goes as close to the wall as possible. Not only the front foot, the shoulder as well. Pay attention on how far can you have your hand touching your leg, knee, shin, etc (aka: focus organic energy). Then try the same position away from the wall. Bring what you learned. Imagine the wall is behind you. 

I like the triangle pose myself. It opens up the ribcage and legs.


----------



## Shae (Sep 17, 2005)

*Plank pose variations*

I said in my journal entry for night 14, there are variations for plank pose. It really depends on how much upper body strength you have.





This is sort of basic. Its for the peole who don't have very much upper body strength. 





Kind of intermediate. If you have moderate upper body strength. 





This variation was more of a challenge. Its for people with a hell of a lot of strength and can hold themselves in this position. I tried it just once but I failed at the 1st breath.  Georgeanna showed me a way of how to make it a smidge easier by positioning one of my legs so it could bend and leave the other leg as it is. But failes at the 3rd breath.


----------



## Shae (Sep 17, 2005)

L.W. shared some yoga terminology  with me but she said that I should put a few words up. Heh, dunno why she wants me to.  I guess so no spoytlights is taken from me I guess.

* asanas*   is another word for poses. 

*pranayama* is the control of breath.

I'll see if I can woop L.W. senseless to put up some more.   Hey, like I said in the beginning: 



			
				Shae said:
			
		

> If there is anyone doing yoga like I am, feel free to give imput.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2005)

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/url]

  this is a great book for anyone interested in yoga. lot's of info for everyone beginner to advanced.

  written by this guy.





*What is Iyengar Yoga?*                     Iyengar Hatha Yoga is based on the teachings of B.K.S. Iyengar, a living Indian Yoga Master. He has done more than anyone ever has in perfecting the science of yoga and in increasing its therapeutic application. His approach is characterized by the innovative use of props (which he designed himself) to make the poses available to everyone regardless of their limitations. His vigorous approach also involves meticulous attention to detail and precision in performing the positions thereby maximizing their safety and therapeutic value


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2005)

with Shae's permission i'll share bits of what i learn while reading it here.


----------



## Shae (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 17, 2005)

Did some wall work for *night 15*:

-->Triangle: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

--> Warrior 3: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)



Away from wall:

--> downward facing dog: 4 times for 5 breaths

--> warrior 1 and 2: 4 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

--> hero: 4 times for 5 breaths (each arm)

--> corpse with bolster under the back: 10 minitues


----------



## Shae (Sep 18, 2005)

Since this thread is about yoga and how it helps you mentaly, I thought I might share some tid bits about somthing I do usualy before i get to meditating before the yoga work out. I usualy light one or two inscense sticks to just set the mood. My prefrence is either lavender, vanilla, or dragon's blood. Who else likes inscense beside me?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 18, 2005)

incense is nice but i've been burning these little squares of scented wax u melt them in a pot over another candle. i like orange n chocolate mixed together best. 

 and to continue trying the poses you have shown us aka asanas 

 *will edit to here in a bit*


----------



## Shae (Sep 18, 2005)

Did a short w/o for night 16. Being at my auntie's birthday party bored me to exhaustion . The short w/o consisted with some wall work:

--> Triangle: 6 times for 5 breaths (each side)

-> warrior 3: 6 times for 5 breaths (each leg)


----------



## Shae (Sep 19, 2005)

*Night 17*:

--> Warrior 1,2,3: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

--> Triangle: 5 times for 5 breaths (each side)

--> Downward facing dog: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> Tree: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)


----------



## Shae (Sep 20, 2005)

*night 18*

I could not squeeze in some time because my sister was sick. Jessica had a pretty rattly cough and she wasn't herself. So I was taking over for mom and dad. 

Cool. Huh?


----------



## Shae (Sep 21, 2005)

*night 19*:

The magic number was 5 today.   

--> Hero: 5 times for 5 breaths (each side)

--> Downward facing dog: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> Warrior 1,2, and 3: 5 times for 5 breaths (each leg)

--> Corpse (with bolster pillow behind back): 5 minitues


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 22, 2005)

Looks like youv'e got it goin on in here Sister Shae, hows your sister? Wheres that pic?


----------



## Shae (Sep 22, 2005)

^ No one won't give me the time of day to get one done of me damn it!  I will get some done one of these days.


----------



## Shae (Sep 22, 2005)

Did a short w/o for night 20 since I was out all day looking for work.:

--> Warrior 1,2,3: 4 times for 5 breaths

--> Tree: 4 times for 5 breaths.


----------



## Shae (Sep 23, 2005)

Had quite a bit of info to take in for night 21 in my class. This is what happened:

1) I had learned about the health benifits when you do your yoga work out. There are a lot of things that do good when you do a certain pose but I will only point out a few:

--> When you do a *standing posture* (ex: mountain pose), benifits of doing that can teach basic principals of alignment (aka: standing straight), establish a firm foundation, and gives strength and mobility to the hips, knees, neck and shoulders.

--> When you do *back bends* (ex: standing foward bend), it opens the body, and it betters the nervous and digestive system, strengthens the arms and shoulders, increases the flexibility in the spine, develops courage and mental energy, and lifts depression.

2) I learned some poses can help improve various health condidions. 
I have one great example here: 

--> Well I guess you know that Jessica (my sister) has some stiff legs from having the muscle spasms. Generally, all yoga poses will help  but as far as Jessica is concerned, her condition limited her to doing a pose called a lay down leg bend. Helped her with the leg bends a few times for 5 breaths each. She calmed down pretty quickly.

If you want to know some more poses for a condition you or someone else might have, I'll be happy to dish out the info. Ask here or p.m. me. I don't care.  I have info for on poses from improving memory to sexual fustration.   

Part 2 of what else I learned and my work out for night 21 comming up!


----------



## Shae (Sep 24, 2005)

Some poses I learned on night 21:

1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    I kind of like the pyramid pose. Just think of triangle with a back bend.

2) Did a lot of knee and leg bends but here is a few that you can see:





Wind (Its just a simple knee bend)





I like the Reclining Big-toe as well as the half wind. But it requires a strap. 

3) The class did some *King pose preperations* but did not do the actual King Pose (aka: standing on your head) because everyone has the fear to do it. I had the fear because I'm not going to be able to hold my weight.  So we were preparing by doing a variation of the child pose but we have our tops of the heads sitting on the floor and our hands holding the back of the head. 

4) *The downward facing dog work shop*: I was not having fun. All of us were trying to hold that pose so Gerogeanna could cretique everyone. What she said about me was that I did not have my ass up in the air and my knees bent. So by the time Georgeanna got me into the right position, I had my chin in my tits.   

........................................................................................................
The w/o:

--> Warrior 1 & 2: 6 times for 5 breaths

--> Mountain: 4 times for 5 breaths

--> downward facing dog: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> pyramid: 4 times for 5 breaths

--> wind: 4 times for 5 breaths

--> Reclining Big-toe : 4 times for 5 breaths

--> corpse: 5 minitues


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 24, 2005)

I tried the Wind pose, felt incredible on my lower back!!! Glad all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Shae (Sep 24, 2005)

^

*puts hands together in front of heart and bows* Namastae. 


If you don't know what that means, it means "I bow to you".


----------



## Shae (Sep 24, 2005)

I worked double time on my legs and arms since I am going to be up and out and about entertaining people at my sister's 11th birthday party tomorrow. I'm exhausted! 

--> Warrior 1, 2, 3: 9 times for 5 breaths

--> Triangle: 9 times for 5 breaths

--> downward facing dog: 5 times for 5 breaths


----------



## Shae (Sep 25, 2005)

No night 23. Had a hell of a lot of company for Jessica's 11th birthday. But hey, it was fun. Had a bowl of cantalope and watermellon tonight with some cottage cheese. Good stuff actualy.


----------



## Shae (Sep 26, 2005)

*Night 24*:

--> Wind: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> Pyramid: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> Triangle: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> Warrior 3: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> King  preperation: 6 times for 5 breaths

--> Downward facing dog: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> Corpse with bolster pillow: 6 minitues


----------



## Shae (Sep 28, 2005)

*Night 25*

I've made a break through in my yoga routine theory. I saw that I do better in the resturant. This is how I came to it: Monday night I was getting my yoga on. Tuesday, before the resturant opened, I did a pose or 2 (pyramid and the warriors), and I seemed to do my work with ease like carry a tray with 10-20 pounds of food overhead with one hand. So, what I am planning to do is that every night before I head to the resturant, I do my yoga w/o that will do good on my legs and arms. Then in the morning, do a pose or 2 before the resturant opens. This is how I am going to plan this: Its 3 nights a week plus 3 mornings. The w/o I want to follow as shown:

*p.m.*

--> Downward facing dog: 5 times for 5 breaths (if I want to gun for more, I will. Just to help my arms.   )

--> Hero: 5 times for 5 breaths (see downward facing dog)

--> Warrior 1,2, and 3: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> Pyramid, triangle, and tree: 5 times for 5 breaths

*a.m. (before the resturant opening)*

--> Hero: 5 times for 5 breaths (might gun for more)

--> Warrior 1,2, and 3: 5 times for 5 breaths

.....................................................................................................

Lets see what happens. I'm sure interested.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Sep 28, 2005)

For what its worth,
You have a very interesting journal .  I am also a fellow inhabitant of hell... er..em... Arizona.  Keep up the great work and implicit education for those of us who have never done yoga.


----------



## Shae (Sep 28, 2005)

^





Let you be healthy.
Let you be strong.
Let you be happy.

Namaste.


----------



## Shae (Sep 30, 2005)

I guess this is *night 28*  

My regular teacher, Georgeanna was not in class today because she is in California to some yoga workshop. But the replacement, Kat was pretty good. She taught us ways to intensify a yoga work out and get more bang for the buck. Here is one example: 

--> You know the table top pose? Its basicly a pose where you are on your hands and knees. A way to get more stretch in your arms is to one at a time for 5 breaths is to try to twist your hand at a 180 degree angle. Your fingers should almost face the knee. And you feel it in your arm pretty well.

and as far as the new poses as concerned.......

--> For bear pose, I think I better explain since I can't find a pic. Its just a table top pose and then you start by sticking out your right arm and your left leg. Hold that for 5 breaths then switch. It feels great in the backs of the legs.

--> 



eagle pose​
-->

Now the boat pose (shown above pic) is what I had a problem with. Its just keeping the balance is the key.

-->



baby pose (quite self explanitory  )​


----------



## Shae (Sep 30, 2005)

As far as the work out:

--> downward facing dog: 6 times for 5 breaths

--> bear: 4 times for 5 breaths

--> table top and cat: 4 times for 5 breaths

--> child: 4 times for 5 breaths

--> warrior 1,2,3: 4 times for 5 breaths

--> tree, pyramid, triangle, and eagle: 4 times for 5 breaths

--> boat and baby: 4 times for 5 breaths

--> corpse: 6 minitues


----------



## Shae (Oct 1, 2005)

Types of yoga:



Abhava yoga - Yoga of nonbeing. 

Adhyatma yoga - First spoken of yoga as spiritual method in the Katha-Upanishad (6th century BCE or earlier) - yoga of inmost self, whereby the sage may come to know the great force hidden in the cave of the heart. 

Asht-anga yoga - Yoga of the eight limbs of Patanjali's system of the Yoga Sutras. It consists of the eight practices of the eight limbs from Book II, sutra 29. Today, this yoga is used to describe the vigorous, vinyasa style of Jois, an Indian yogi. I believe Madonna made this one popular in the West by being a practitioner. 

Bhakti or bhakta yoga - Approach of the heart. Ideal of devotion (bhakti) to the divine as a superperson (purusha-uttama). The Gita (Bhagavad Gita) introduced this concept - 4th, 5th century. Devotion to an ideal. Union by love. Aspirant devotes oneself to a special deity or guru. Narada Sutra says love (Bhakti) is easier than other methods. It's being is the nature of peace and supreme bliss. Divided into 2 divisions. !.) preparatory, and 2.) Devotional. One prepares oneself for the holy guardian angel. Christ was a Bhakti Yogi. 

Bikram yoga - Yoga named by Mr. C. Bikram. Yoga room is over 100 degrees. Only 26 yoga postures are practiced over and over in this "style." Mr. Bikram lives and serves in Hollywood. Currently very popular fad yoga. 

Classic yoga - Yoga of India and that of Patanjali's yoga sutras. 

Gnana yoga - Union through Knowledge. Gnana yoga is that yoga which commences with a study of the impermanent wisdom of this world and ends with the knowledge of the permanently wisdom of the Atman (self); 1. distinguishing the real from the unreal - viveka; 2. indifference to the joys and sufferings of the world - vairagya. 3. Release, and the unity with Atman -mukti. Wisdom is a key word. Everything culminates in wisdom, fire of wisdom, nothing so pure as wisdom. 

Hatha Yoga - Forceful yoga; linked to the name Goraksha - 10th century master. Control of the physical body in order to open it to the cosmic energy by breathing and physical exercises. Helps to manipulate the life force (prana), breath control, mental concentration. The eight limbs of yoga apply to hatha and raja yogas. Hatha yoga has come under attack and rejected because "it merely leads to pain." It is also said that one can lead an animal into the stall by enticing it with fresh grass or by whipping it, which causes the animal to panic. The first way is better, thus gentle yoga practice is the best and most effective way to practice this physical discipline. Hatha yoga is seen as the stairway to raja. Ha and tha stand for sun and moon or balance; sun is the front and moon is the back. Hatha yoga's objective is to transform the human body to make it a worthy vehicle for self-realization. The yogin becomes free from limitations such as disease, removes dullness, defects and impurities. The body becomes youthful. When the body is healthy and free, one can sit still and explore the mysteries of the unknown without conflict or distortion. See eight limbs. 

Integral yoga - (purna yoga) Sri Aurobindo described his spiritual approach as integral yoga. Combines quest for individual liberation with the evolutionary destiny of humanity. This yoga style purported to offer a viable spiritual integral path for the present global crisis. He understood this as a transition from the mental to the supramental (or divinely inspired) consciousness. 

Iyengar yoga - yoga named by Mr. Iyengar. Author of "Light on Yoga." Often described as very intense, also referred to as rigid form. Predominately hatha yoga style. Mr. Iyengar lives in India. 

Jnana yoga - Withdrawal of consciousness from the outer world of the senses by working from the center to the periphery to effect union of higher to lower by control of thought. 

Karma yoga - conscious execution of actions. Control of one's actions from non-selfish motives. Union/yoga of good deeds. Union through work, related to gnana yoga. Key to karma yoga is control, or restraint. Image: being calm in stressful surroundings. 

Kriya yoga - Yoga of ritual action. Its goal is to awaken the kundalini through mental focusing (dharana) and breath control on the basis of bhakti yoga. 

Kundalini yoga, agni yoga, or laya yoga - Seeks to control the vast psycho spiritual energy of the body. Concentrating on the psychic centers to awaken the primordial cosmic energy of the individual. Also: fire yoga. 

Mantra yoga - Meditative recitation of sacred sounds. Making use of the repetition of certain words and phrases to steady the mind. Union through speech. Repetition until the word spoken become one in a perfect concentration. All prayers can be turned into mantras. Repetitions of names of gods for example when the speaker, the Great opens the Eye. The first chakkra --- four petalled Muladhara - lotus is the seed of speech, brilliant as lightening.. Mantras are given by guru. After so many reps, once can rise above the ground; and more, be absorbed by the absolute. 

Power yoga - intense vinyasa style, hatha yoga. Very athletic, rapid. Prepares body-mind for ashtanga. 

Raja yoga - Classic yoga recognized by Brahmins as on of the six orthodox systems and is said to embrace all six yogas: karma, bhakti, jnana, mantra, laya or kundalini and hatha. Referred to also as the yoga of good will. Defined as the earliest and most scientific treatment of the subject of self-transformation, for the attainment of union with the Real, the Eternal. it develops will through concentration and meditation by tuning the nervous system to be in harmony with higher vibrations. Raja yoga has eight steps: yama, self restraint; niyama, self-discipline; asana, posture; pranayama (control of the breath; pratyahara, control of the senses; dharana, concentration; dhyana, meditation; samadhi, contemplation. The three fold process, samyama, includes dharana, dhyana and samadhi: awareness, meditation and ecstasy are included in raja yoga. In the yoga sutras, hatha yoga, asana and breathing is seen as preparation discipline for the samyamas. The split in the ashtanga happened in the 11th century when an attempt was made to distinguish the meditative and the physical aspects. There is no distinction. 

(credit goes to yogakailua.com)


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 1, 2005)

Bikram yoga - Yoga named by Mr. C. Bikram. Yoga room is over 100 degrees. Only 26 yoga postures are practiced over and over in this "style." Mr. Bikram lives and serves in Hollywood. Currently very popular fad yoga. 


.........I read about this the other day...I think it would be so uncomfortable and not at ALL soothing...


----------



## Shae (Oct 1, 2005)

I saw that being practiced on Celebirty Fit Club 2. Your right Billie, that does not sound like that much fun, uncomfortable, and soothing  .


----------



## Shae (Oct 1, 2005)

*night 29*:

--> downward dog: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> child: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> bear: 4 times for 5 breaths

--> baby: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> wind: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> corpse: 6 minitues


----------



## Shae (Oct 2, 2005)

*Night 30*:

downward dog: 4 times for 5 breaths

bear: 4 times for 5 breaths

warrior 1,2,3: 4 times for 5 breaths

boat : 3 times for 5 breaths

wind: 4 times for 5 breaths

corpse: 6 minitues


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2005)

are you still doing some of the poses with your sister??  Is there really yoga that you can do with a partner??


----------



## Shae (Oct 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you still doing some of the poses with your sister??



Yeah, but trying to be easy on her legs. There is only one or 2 I do with her and its the wind and corpse pose. She's still new with her baclofen pump in her tummy. If I bend her knee to a certain point, her pump knocks into her hip bone and she does not like it. Which brings me to this: when it comes to yoga, there is no compition. No compition with others and no compition with yourself. Its just somthing to relax you; yet, to slim you down little by little. 



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Is there really yoga that you can do with a partner??


No.  But if you want to know why I do it with my sister its because she has limited control of her arms and legs. So she can't stand up. But I have a way of directing her so she has good progress in holding the  wind and corpse pose. The only thing I can point out to you about the thing going wrong is her breathing. I keep reminding her that when holding a pose, its for 5 deep breaths, not 5 short ones. As soon as the direction gets shown to her, she has the pose down packed. 

Good question Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 3, 2005)

well, I can understand why you would have to remind her about the breaths...when I fist started yoga I had trouble with this....and I still do once in a while.  You don't realize how little of your lung capacity that you use everyday until you try to take 5 deep breaths...lol...the first time I tried I nearly started wheezing...lmao...


----------



## Shae (Oct 3, 2005)

No kidding.


----------



## Shae (Oct 3, 2005)

Now for night 31, I had to do a short w/o because miss Jessica is going back to L.A. to get her hearing aid for the ear she lost hearing in. But the work out was good. Will benifit me working at the resturant tomorrow by stretching my legs and arms. 


--> Triangle, tree, and eagle: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> warriors 1,2,3: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> downward dog--> 5 times for 5 breaths


----------



## Shae (Oct 4, 2005)

Some neat stuff on the Yoga Journal site:

Going The Distance 
Help with Standing Balances


----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

(from www.healer.ch)

*What is Chakra?*

What's a Chakra?
Chakra is a Sanskrit word meaning wheel, or vortex, and it refers to each of the seven energy centers of which our consciousness, our energy system, is composed.

These chakras, or energy centers, function as pumps or valves, regulating the flow of energy through our energy system. The functioning of the chakras reflects decisions we make concerning how we choose to respond to conditions in our life. We open and close these valves when we decide what to think, and what to feel, and through which perceptual filter we choose to experience the world around us.

The chakras are not physical. They are aspects of consciousness in the same way that the auras are aspects of consciousness. The chakras are more dense than the auras, but not as dense as the physical body. They interact with the physical body through two major vehicles, the endocrine system and the nervous system. Each of the seven chakras is associated with one of the seven endocrine glands, and also with a group of nerves called a plexus. Thus, each chakra can be associated with particular parts of the body and particular functions within the body controlled by that plexus or that endocrine gland associated with that chakra.

All of your senses, all of your perceptions, all of your possible states of awareness, everything it is possible for you to experience, can be divided into seven categories. Each category can be associated with a particular chakra. Thus, the chakras represent not only particular parts of your physical body, but also particular parts of your consciousness.

When you feel tension in your consciousness, you feel it in the chakra associated with that part of your consciousness experiencing the stress, and in the parts of the physical body associated with that chakra. Where you feel the stress depends upon why you feel the stress. The tension in the chakra is detected by the nerves of the plexus associated with that chakra, and transmitted to the parts of the body controlled by that plexus. When the tension continues over a period of time, or to a particular level of intensity, the person creates a symptom on the physical level.

The symptom speaks a language that reflects the idea that we each create our reality, and the metaphoric significance of the symptom becomes apparent when the symptom is described from that point of view. Thus, rather than saying, "I can't see," the person would describe it as keeping themselves from seeing something. "I can't walk," means the person has been keeping themselves from walking away from a situation in which they are unhappy. And so on.

The symptom served to communicate to the person through their body what they had been doing to themselves in their consciousness. When the person changes something about their way of being, getting the message communicated by the symptom, the symptom has no further reason for being, and it can be released, according to whatever the person allows themselves to believe is possible.

We believe everything is possible.

We believe that anything can be healed. It's just a question of how to do it.

Understanding the chakras allows you to understand the relationship between your consciousness and your body, and to thus see your body as a map of your consciousness. It gives you a better understanding of yourself and those around you.

What else is there? 





Will post more about the chakras soon.


----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

Crown Chakra

Also known as: Cosmic Consciousness Center, "I AM" Center, Sahasrara 

Body Mind Associations:  

Location: Top of the head 

Color: Violet 

Parts of the body: This Chakra is associated with the top of the head, the brain, and the entire nervous system 

Endocrine Gland: Pineal Gland 

Sense: Sense of empathy, unity, experiencing another person's experience as if you were inside them, being them. 

Consciousness: The Crown Chakra represents that part of our consciousness concerned with perceptions of unity or separation. Just as the Root Chakra showed our connection with Mother Earth, this chakra shows our relationship with Our Father in Heaven. It represents our connection with our biological father, which becomes the model for our relationship with authority, and ultimately, with God. It's the level of the soul. 

When one experiences a sense of separation from their father, they close the crown chakra, and experience a sense of isolation and aloneness, as if they are in a shell, and having difficulty with feeling contact with those around them. Thought processes tend to justify and maintain the sense of aloneness. 

The view from this chakra includes seeing one's Self as the single consciousness creating all, and paradoxically, thus connected to all, like a dreamer dreaming a dream and realizing that all that is perceived is just an extension of their own consciousness. 

Element: Inner Light, which is what one experiences when they are in the deepest part of their being, as a point of consciousness glowing with intelligence.  

Also called White Light. Metaphysically, this is considered the most subtle element of which the entire physical universe is created.


----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

Brow Chakra

Also known as: Consciousness Awareness Center, Third Eye, Ajna 

Body Mind Associations: 

Location: Center of the forehead 

Color: Indigo, Midnight Blue 

Parts of the body: This Chakra is associated with the forehead and temples, with the carotid plexus 

Endocrine Gland: Pituitary Gland 

Sense: Extra Sensory Perception, all of the inner senses corresponding to the outer senses, which together are considered spirit-to-spirit communication. These include, for example, clairvoyance (inner sense of vision), clairaudience (inner sense of hearing), clairsentience (inner sense of touch), etc. 

Consciousness: This Chakra is associated with the deep inner level of Being we call the Spirit, and with what we consider spirituality and the spiritual perspective, the point of view from that deeper part of our being that western traditions consider the subconscious or unconscious. It is the place where our true motivations are found, and is the level of consciousness that directs our actions and, in fact, our lives. 

It is also from this point of view that one sees events in the physical world as the manifestation of  co-creation among the Beings involved in those events. 

Element: Inner Sound, the sound one hears inside that does not depend upon events outside. Often considered a pathological condition by traditional medicine, it is also seen by eastern traditions as a necessary prerequisite to further spiritual growth.


----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

Throat Chakra

Also known as: Cornucopia Center, Visuddha 

Body Mind Associations: 

Location: Base of the throat 

Color: Sky blue 

Parts of the body: This chakra controls the throat and the neck, and the arms and the hands. It is associated with the brachial or cervical plexus. 

Sense: Sense of Hearing 

Endocrine Gland: Thyroid Gland 

Consciousness: The aspects of expressing and receiving. Expressing can be in the form of communicating what one wants and what one feels, or it can be an artistic expression, as an artist painting, a dancer dancing, a musician playing music, using a form for expressing and bringing to the outside what was within. Expressing is related to receiving, as in "Ask, and ye shall receive."   

This chakra is associated with listening to one's intuition, which guides one in an optimal flow, in which one sees one's goals manifest, and it seems that the Universe provides all their needs with no effort on their part at all. It's a state of Grace. Abundance, therefore, is associated with this chakra, as is the aspect of unconditional receiving necessary to accept the abundance of the Universe. 

This is the first level of consciousness in which one perceives directly another level of Intelligence, and experiences one's interaction with this other Intelligence. 

Metaphysically, this chakra is related to creativity, creating, manifesting in the physical world the fulfillment of one's goals. 

Element: Ether, as the crossover between the physical world and the world of Spirit. On the physical level, it corresponds to deep space as the most subtle physical element. From the point of view of the Spiritual, it represents the matrix on which physical reality manifests. 

Metaphorically, it represents a person's relationship with their space, the movie that is playing around them.


----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

Heart Chakra

Also known as: Living Love Center, Anahata 

Body Mind Associations:  

Location: Center of the chest 

Color: Emerald Green 

Parts of the body: This Chakra is associated with the heart and the blood circulatory system, and the cardiac plexus, as well as the lungs and the entire chest area. 

Endocrine Gland: Thymus Gland, controlling the immune system. 

Sense: Sense of touch, in its aspect of relating to the person inside the body, and distinct from the sensation of the Orange Chakra, which is more about the sensation one feels from their own body. Hugging, therefore, is a Heart Chakra activity. When one hugs, one is aware of what the person inside the other body feels, and they are aware of what you feel inside your body, and there is a sense of relating to the person inside the body. Sensitivity about being touched indicates heart chakra sensitivity. 

Consciousness: Perceptions of love, relationships (relating) with people close to your heart, e.g. partner, siblings, parents, children. Difficulty with breathing, or with the lungs, the organs of air, indicates tension in the Heart Chakra. A person's relationship with air reflects their relationship with love. 

AIDS is a problem with the person's perceptions of love, since it is the immune system which is affected. The person feels that their lifestyle separates them from those they love, often because of societal judgment.  

Element: Air


----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

Solar Plexus Chakra

Also known as: Power Center, Manipura 

Body Mind Associations: 

Location: Solar plexus 

Color: Yellow 

Parts of the Body: The parts of the body associated with this chakra include the muscular system, the skin as a system, the solar plexus, the large intestine, stomach, liver, and other organs and glands in the region of the solar plexus. Also the eyes, as the organs of sight, and the face, representing figuratively the face one shows the world. 

Endocrine Gland: The pancreas 

Sense: Eyesight 

Consciousness: Parts of the consciousness associated with this chakra include perceptions concerned with power, control, freedom, the ease with which one is able to be themselves - ease of being. Mental activity and the mental body is also associated with this chakra. The solar plexus chakra is also associated with the level of being we call the personality, or ego. 

The relationship a person has with fire, or the sun, can be seen to have its parallels in the person???s relationship with the parts of their consciousness that this chakra represents.  Someone sensitive about the sun, then, can be seen to have particular sensitivities about power, or control, or freedom. 

Element: Fire, the sun.


----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

Orange Chakra

Also known as: Sensation Center, Spleen Chakra, Hara, Svadhisthana  

Body Mind Associations: 

Location: The center of the abdomen 

Color: Orange 

Parts of the body: Reproductive system, sexual organs, lumbar plexus 

Endocrine gland: Gonads 

Sense: Sense of taste, appetite 

Consciousness: This chakra is associated with the parts of the consciousness concerned with food and sex. It is about the body's communication to the Being inside, about what the body wants and needs, and what it finds pleasurable. The person's ability to have children is also associated with this chakra. If there is not a clear relationship with the element of water, associated with this chakra, the person's relationship with water is a reflection of their relationship with the parts of their consciousness associated with this chakra, i.e. food, sex, or having children. 

This chakra is also associated with the emotional body, and the person's willingness to feel their emotions. 

Element: Water


----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

Root Chakra

Also known as: Security Center, Muladhara 

Body/Mind Associations:  

Location: The perineum, the point between the anus and the sex organs 

Color : Red 

Parts of the body: Lymph system, skeleton system (teeth and bones), the prostate gland in men, the sacral plexus, the bladder and elimination system, and the lower extremities (legs - feet, ankles , etc.). Also the nose, since it is the organ of the sense of smell, and associated with survival. 

Endocrine gland: Adrenal glands 

Sense: Smell 

Consciousness: Security, survival, trust, the relationship with money, home, job. Ability to be grounded, to be present in the here and now. Ability to allow one's self to be nourished, in the sense of allowing one's Inner Being to be satisfied. This chakra also reflects a person's connection with their mother, and with Mother Earth. How the person feels about being on the earth. Connection with the physical body. 

Symptoms or tensions in the parts of the body controlled by this chakra indicate tensions in the parts of the person's consciousness related to this chakra. Tension here is experienced as insecurity as a general perceptual filter. More tension is experienced as fear. More than that is experienced as terror, or a threat to survival. 

Element: Earth


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2005)

Sounds interesting, glad your so into it!!! Everyone needs something they can fall back on for their own well being IMO!!! Keep it up Friend!!!


----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, glad your so into it!!! Everyone needs something they can fall back on for their own well being IMO!!! Keep it up Friend!!!



Yeah, I finaly know what the third eye is. I thought Georgeanna was talkin crazy talk when the class tried the eagle pose.  

Place your thumbs in front of the third eye? I thought I only had two!!!


----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

Now for my nightly w/o entry:

--> Downward facing dog: 5 times for 5 breaths 

--> Hero: 5 times for 5 breaths 

--> Warrior 1,2, and 3: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> Pyramid, triangle, and tree: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> Corpse: 6 minitues


----------



## Shae (Oct 7, 2005)

Man, I got stretched out in class like nobodies buisness tonight!  It was like, "upward dog now downward. lunge on one foot....warrior 1.....bend over for triangle" The class was basicly dedicated to getting the good stretch out of a pose. Nothing special to point out on what I learned. The class was just focused on the stretch poses like warrior 1, warrior 2, downward dog, upward dog,noose, and triangle. So this is basicly how the class did:

--> downward and upward dog: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> warrior 1 and 2: 5 times for 5 breaths

--> half noose (will explain in another post): 2 times for 10 breaths

--> chair (see half noose): 2 times for 10 breaths

--> corpse: 6 minitues


Man, I was so exhausted after class.


----------



## Shae (Oct 7, 2005)

Now the chair pose is self explanitory:


----------



## Shae (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is how noose position is normaly done:




But for people who have pretty tight legs or may be a little weak in the knees, just stand up and let the hips do the twisting. You'd still be at the wall but you get a nice stretch in your hips, waist and ribcage.


----------



## Shae (Oct 7, 2005)

This wasn't too special that I learned tonight but its somthing to think about when you have pretty sore feet, thighs and gutes. And all you need is 2 of these:




Just sit comfortably with your feet planted on the floor. Put your feet on the tennis balls and just glide your feet around.

For your thighs, scoot the tennis balls under your thighs and just glide around slowly.

Do the same for the glutes.


----------



## Shae (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, what I told you is just half the story.   

I was in corpse pose and I had a dream at the length of the hold. You know about my hot sexy ex in Calli I've been bitching to all of you about? I was dreaming that he was giving me a full body massage.   I was getting rubbed on every inch of my body. It was gooooooood!

But the thing I was iffy about was, I don't know how Georgana didn't see me arch my back.


----------



## Shae (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi. Just focused on my back and my hips tonight. I had a long day of class and interviews. I'm exhausted. This is what went down:

-->child: 6 times for 5 breaths

--> triangle: 6 times for 5 breaths

--> cobra: 6 times for 5 breaths

--> corpse: 6 minitues


After that, I had a yummy cup of peach tea.  Quality and yummy stuff! Anyone ever been to The Herb Stop before? Thats where I usualy go to get my tea fix.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2005)

you know...I have been thinking about this for 2 or 3 days...they really should invent a yoga for couples...how sexy would that be??


----------



## Shae (Oct 10, 2005)

Well looky here!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 10, 2005)

that's so awsome!!


----------



## Shae (Oct 10, 2005)

Nothing real special about tonights w/o. Just warming up for the hell tomorrow in the resturant.

--> wind: 5X5  (5 times, 5 breaths. get it?)

--> warrior 1,2,3: 5X5

--> cobra: 5X5

--> triangle: 5X5

--> corpse: 6 minitues


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

Hows it goin Sister Shae!!! Looks like your really taking to this yoga, not sure if it means anything, but I'm proud of ya!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Shae (Oct 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Sister Shae!!! Looks like your really taking to this yoga, not sure if it means anything, but I'm proud of ya!!! Keep it up!!!








Namaste.​


----------



## Shae (Oct 12, 2005)

No can do for the night's w/o. Had a hella lot of problems today at the resturant. Power went out 5 times. My 2 serving teachers and the chefs in the kitchen can't agree whats going to happen, and the customers were shit and could not cooperate with the waiters. 

Even yoga could not fix the bad day. So I had to cheat for just today and have one of the resturant's desert specials. And it was a mocha torte may I add and it was tasty!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 13, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Namaste.​


What does namaste mean?


----------



## Shae (Oct 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> What does namaste mean?


Namaste is sanskrit for "I bow to you". Its like thanking a person or giving them respect.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 13, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Namaste is sanskrit for "I bow to you". Its like thanking a person or giving them respect.


  Thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## Shae (Oct 13, 2005)

Did my usual w/o like I do before working the resturant so nothing much to report. But I was examining my tummy after a shower tonight and I come to realize I am slowly developing a 6 pack!   I see a 1/3 of it right now. And its like at the upper part of my abs. I think I should be able to find another 1/3 of my 6 pack by December. Because I guess I kinda developed the first of my muscle between August (when I started yoga) and now. 

I don't know what to think of it at the moment it was kind of a surprise. 

So lets see what happens in February 2006. I'm kinda eager to find out so I gotta keep on the yoga!


----------



## Shae (Oct 14, 2005)

I know I brought chakras to your attention earlier but we covered one tonight in class:

*Root Chakra

Also known as: Security Center, Muladhara 

Body/Mind Associations: 

Location: The perineum, the point between the anus and the sex organs 

Color : Red 

Parts of the body: Lymph system, skeleton system (teeth and bones), the prostate gland in men, the sacral plexus, the bladder and elimination system, and the lower extremities (legs - feet, ankles , etc.). Also the nose, since it is the organ of the sense of smell, and associated with survival. 

Endocrine gland: Adrenal glands 

Sense: Smell 

Consciousness: Security, survival, trust, the relationship with money, home, job. Ability to be grounded, to be present in the here and now. Ability to allow one's self to be nourished, in the sense of allowing one's Inner Being to be satisfied. This chakra also reflects a person's connection with their mother, and with Mother Earth. How the person feels about being on the earth. Connection with the physical body. 

Symptoms or tensions in the parts of the body controlled by this chakra indicate tensions in the parts of the person's consciousness related to this chakra. Tension here is experienced as insecurity as a general perceptual filter. More tension is experienced as fear. More than that is experienced as terror, or a threat to survival. 

Element: Earth*

That was the focus for the class as we did some hip and chest openers did some leg and back stretches also.

*FIGURE 4*
I could not find the pic that sescribes the pose but I think I can explain so you can have a clear understanding. When you do a figure 4, you are standing up and you have your shin resting up above on your standing leg. For balance, you can have your handsput together on your heart. Now there are 3 phases of this pose. Phase one is just standing up with your shin resting on your straightened leg. Phase two is bending at the straightened knee just a little. When you do phase three (the advanced phase), you are almost sitting down but your standing knee is all the way bent. If you ask me how I did, I went to phase two. 

*CROW*




Hell no, I did not try it! I am too worried I might break my arms. :shake

*SHOULDER STAND*
This is what it normaly looks like:





If you can'thold your butt in the air (like me.  ), you can allways do this:





*CROCODILE*




Now if you want to hear the smoothness of your breath instead of just getting the stretch out of your back and chest, you can allways cross your arms in front of you and rest your head on them. And breathe through your nose. You can pretty much hear your own breath traveling from the nose all away to the *Root Chakra*


----------



## Shae (Oct 14, 2005)

My w/o:

Warrior 1 & 2: 3 X 10 breaths

Crocodile: 1 X for 10 breaths

downward dog: 5X for 5 breaths

child: 5X for 5 breaths

figure 4: 4 X for 5 breaths

shoulder stand: 1X for 5 breaths

corpse: 6 minitues (I have an explination about what happened durring that time soon. It was weard actually)


----------



## Shae (Oct 14, 2005)

Now when I did corpse after the yoga w/o tonight, I felt some movement in my upper part of my tummy. It didn't hurt. It just felt weard. My guess it was either my part of my 6-pack taking shape or I was hungry.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 14, 2005)

maybe it was the tention flowing from your body?? That's what yoga is initially for  good luck with the 6pk..usually unless your diet is spotless and your BF is low, you'll never see the other 4...don't worry though..I am stuck with a 2 pack also  the way I look at it, I have 2 more than everyone else I know


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2005)

wow shae congrats on the progress n this journal just keeps getting cooler.


----------



## Shae (Oct 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> maybe it was the tention flowing from your body?? That's what yoga is initially for



 I'm normaly real relaxed when doing corpse. May be I wouked myself up a lot to get to that state that night.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2005)

It didn't hurt or anything did it? Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Shae (Oct 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It didn't hurt or anything did it?


No way! It just felt really weard. I didn't know what to think.


----------



## Shae (Oct 18, 2005)

Nothing much to report but this is what I am planning to do since a 6-pack is slowly coming into place: I want to try and hold the poses thats good for my tummy and arms and lets see what happens.

And for the stuff up with me thats off-subject:

I moved up in the restaurant in terms of waiting on tables with big numbers. I got my 1st big table today and got a pretty hefty tip when all was done.   So that was pretty friggin cool. 

Even French Bastard commented me on my superior work done today.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 18, 2005)

Sister Shae, hows it goin for you today!!! Congrats on the "Big Table Tip", I know that felt cool!!!


----------



## Shae (Oct 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sister Shae, hows it goin for you today!!! Congrats on the "Big Table Tip", I know that felt cool!!!


Thanks!   


For once, French Bastard was impressed with me. That was pretty awsome.


----------



## Shae (Oct 21, 2005)

We all remember the dreaded crow position. Right?




Did a workshop in practicing that very position tonight in class. So I wasn't a happy camper.   

But I had to try with aid of a partner. What the partner had to do was to lower one of the hands above the person thats doing the pose and the let him/her (the one doing the pose) press against the open hand of the partner. I did not catch why but it was somthing that had to do with the energy travel.  I only tried it twice and I was up for one second before I fall down. 

I know that crow is good for the arms and I am hell-bent in doing the pose perfectly!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 21, 2005)

when do we get to see pics of the tummy??????????????????????????


----------



## Shae (Oct 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> when do we get to see pics of the tummy??????????????????????????


I want to see the next 1/3 come up. Probly about 2 or 3 months if I calculated right in the previous entry.


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

Positions to help the abs

Positions to help the arms

Positions to help the brain 

Positions to help the butt


----------



## Shae (Oct 25, 2005)

My god, I found a pose that feels so good in the abs area! It feels so good but it takes time to learn to hold it.





*Dolphin Pose*

And this pose I want to practice holding:





*Half moon pose*


So I'm gonna try to stick these two poses in my w/o somewhere and see what happens. I want to practice these so I can do these poses perfect!


----------



## Shae (Oct 26, 2005)

Tonight's w/o was focusing on the 2 new poses I am working on. Heres how it went down. And yes, I added corpse to calm my body down. 

dolphin--> 6X 5 breaths

half moon --> 6X 5 breaths

corpse--> 12 minitues


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 27, 2005)

half moon is GREAT for creating a strong core/abs!!


----------



## Shae (Oct 27, 2005)

Nothing new to report but I do have a rant about today at the resturant:

Last night, there was a catered banquet. And it was catering's job to put the tables back in order so the serving class (which I am in) can just set tables without a fuss. Like any other morning after catered functions, I usualy come about 2 hours early (class starts at 10am)   so I could help set up. But I came in about 2 and a half hours early (7:30am) so I can make sure I do my part and get shit done in time for service. Well, when I came in, it was far from being well organized. It was like big open room and tables scattered everywhere. So I tried my best to scoot some tables to the edges of the room acording to the seating chart I had of the resturant. But *points to self* the weakling can't do it alone. Two of my friends and class mates (their names are Jane and Nick) came a half hour later (8am) to help. But may I mind you this: 2 weaklings and a pair of strong arms. No fuckin cigar there. The other waiters supposidly forgot to come in early so it was us 3 to get shit done. Freanch Bastard and Madam Bitch (my teacher and student assistant) comes in at 10am and they were bagging on us saying we should of called the others to help to get it done faster.  

Well geez Frenchie! We don't have their fuckin numbers. We don't accociate with them much. And another thing, how about you come in to the resturant at the ass crack of dawn on do somthin! I've been here since 7:30 in the morning!

All Frenchie and Madam Bitch can do was shrug.  Do you ever have this person or people you try to please and the shit ain't workin? That was me today and boy was I livid!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Shae,

I've read alot of your journal and tried a few of the poses tonight while trapped in a hotel in Chicago.  I did the "boat" pose for a few succesful holds, But ultimately put me into the "baby pose" more times than not.  I also did the "Reclining Big Toe" using a dress sock.  This felt awesome on my calves.  I tried the "cobra" pose which really stretched out the lower back.  This stuff feels akward, but at the same time feels really good when you are done with a pose.  Thanks for posting in such detail.  I think I'll try and do these poses beyond the experimental fashiion that I did them tonight next time I'm on the road.


----------



## Shae (Oct 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Shae,
> 
> I've read alot of your journal and tried a few of the poses tonight while trapped in a hotel in Chicago.  I did the "boat" pose for a few succesful holds, But ultimately put me into the "baby pose" more times than not.  I also did the "Reclining Big Toe" using a dress sock.  This felt awesome on my calves.  I tried the "cobra" pose which really stretched out the lower back.  This stuff feels akward, but at the same time feels really good when you are done with a pose.  Thanks for posting in such detail.  I think I'll try and do these poses beyond the experimental fashiion that I did them tonight next time I'm on the road.



I'm glad you're reading my journal.  You are one  of few here who read it. 

Come on all! Come into my world!


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

shae......what yoga poses are good for the lower back??


----------



## Shae (Oct 28, 2005)

The chakra I learned tonight:

Orange Chakra

Also known as: Sensation Center, Spleen Chakra, Hara, Svadhisthana 

Body Mind Associations: 

Location: The center of the abdomen 

Color: Orange 

Parts of the body: Reproductive system, sexual organs, lumbar plexus 

Endocrine gland: Gonads 

Sense: Sense of taste, appetite 

Consciousness: This chakra is associated with the parts of the consciousness concerned with food and sex. It is about the body's communication to the Being inside, about what the body wants and needs, and what it finds pleasurable. The person's ability to have children is also associated with this chakra. If there is not a clear relationship with the element of water, associated with this chakra, the person's relationship with water is a reflection of their relationship with the parts of their consciousness associated with this chakra, i.e. food, sex, or having children. 

This chakra is also associated with the emotional body, and the person's willingness to feel their emotions. 

Element: Water
..................................................................................................................
Tonight, my teacher was telling me I had extreme focus tonight and she loved it.

Did some wall work for the poses like *legs up the wall* (yes Billie I tried it and it felt good!), half noose, triangle, and Warrior 3.

Did practice on half moon pose and that was fun. 

Gotten better at holding up without a struggle for down dog.

Here is what the work out looked like tonight:

--> cat: 3X  10 breaths

--> bear: 4X 5 breaths (each leg)

--> down dog: 4X 5 breaths

--> dolphin: 4X 5 breaths

--> child: 4X 5 breaths

--> side plank: 4X 5 breaths (each side)

--> sit down side bend: 4X 5 breaths (each side)

--> warrior 1,2 and 3: 4X 5 breaths

--> noose: 4X 5 breaths

--> legs up the wall: 7 minitues

--> corpse: 7 minitues


----------



## Shae (Oct 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> shae......what yoga poses are good for the lower back??




There is a few like wind, legs up the wall, and happy baby BUT, if you want my personal choice....





cobra​

It just feels better for me for a reason...I will post the reaon up soon.


----------



## Shae (Oct 29, 2005)

I guess you all are wondering why I find the back stretches great. Well, a few times in my child hood, I'd get my back hurt because I was a rough and tough kid. 

At one time, when I was tryin to beat up my brother and he dropped a toy for me to slip on.

At school at a young age, I did a back flip on the monkey bars and landed on my bag hard.

I was at a theme park years ago with my cousins and I carshed into a wall at a go cart track and hurt my back.

Felt fine till my back kinda stiffened up when I was working back in 2004. 

So I do quite a few back stretches along with the ab work.

Hey, you all know I had to tell the truth.


----------



## Shae (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, nothing to report but I am doing better at holding the half moon pose.   I held it for 4 breaths tonight.

Well, yoga class will be over for me in mid december and it will be up to me to hold my own. And I so plan to do it.


----------



## Shae (Nov 1, 2005)

Okay, for those who just got to reading my journal, I'll go ahead and break it down for my w/o. It just basicly changes whenever I find a new pose that I see fit. Here is how it is right now:

*Tummy and back*

half moon: 4X 5 breaths

dolphin: 4X 5 breaths

down dog: 4X 5 breaths

up dog: 4X 5 breaths

cobra: 4X 5 breaths

*Legs*

Lunge: 4X 5 breaths

warrior 1,2 and 3: 4X 5 breaths

wind: 4X 5 breaths

figure 4: 4X 5 breaths

tree: 4X 5 breaths

eagle: 4X 5 breaths


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 2, 2005)

Sister Shae, thank you so much for the kind words!!! Hope all is well with you and yours!!!


----------



## Shae (Nov 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sister Shae, thank you so much for the kind words!!! Hope all is well with you and yours!!!



Namaste!


----------



## Shae (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey all.  Had a good day.

My best friend, Martin (he's from California) fessed up that he loved me and we are now a couple.   Well I'm gonna try and give a crack at a long distance relationship again and hopefully it will work out fine. 

In yoga, I did some twists and bends type poses. Felt real nice. Especialy upward dog.

Here is how it went down:

Child: 4X 5 breaths
Sitting foward bend: 4X 5 breaths
Sitting twist (will explain when I get time): 4X 5 breaths
Down dog: 4X 5 breaths
Dolphin 4X 5 breaths
Bridge:4X 5 breaths
Modifyed bridge (will explain later): 4X5 breaths
Child: 1X 6 minitues (Georgeanna worked me like a dog. Had to do it! lol!)
Legs up the wall: 5 minitues
Corpse: 10 minitues

Now I feel like I am floating on a cloud.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2005)

coming along good Shae...great job!!


----------



## Shae (Nov 5, 2005)

*sitting twist*







You can have your straight leg under the the thigh of the other leg to intensify the stretch if you like.


----------



## Shae (Nov 5, 2005)

*Modified bridge*

You know how the regular bridge goes. Right?






If you don't have that strong of legs, you can allways go for a yoga brick underneath your hip bones. You can at least get get a little stretch out of it.


----------



## Shae (Nov 6, 2005)

Nada for the work out today. I had to help with a catered function at my school. But I got a great reward afterwords:

Grilled cilantro lime marinated sea bass and steamed asparagus.


----------



## Shae (Nov 8, 2005)

Did some balances with and without the wall tonight like half moon and noose. Did well I reccon. 

But in non related crap, a local camra crew came to do a story about the resturant  I am at for class. French Bastard didn't want to be interviewed because t.v. land won't understand his accent.   

So the cooks got taped doing what they do and the waiters were taped doing what we do. And I took part for taping the opening credits. And it was so cheesy.

"Hi, I'm from the Phoenix College Culinary Studies program. You are watching M.C. T.V. BONE APATITE!", or along those lines. 

May be some of you Arizonans know which channel M.C. T.V. is on. Becasuse I don't watch the channel. I'm supposed to find out what time it airs tomorrow.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> *Modified bridge*
> 
> You know how the regular bridge goes. Right?
> 
> ...


 
that looks extraordinarily painful...


----------



## Shae (Nov 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that looks extraordinarily painful...


Only if you do that the regular way like the one in the pic. If you have a yoga brick inder your hip bones for the modifyed bridge, you don't really have to arch like usual. Just bend your knees and hold the pose for 5 breaths. You get that nice gentle stretch in the lower back without all the work.


----------



## Shae (Nov 14, 2005)

Just letting you know that I am still alive and still doing the yoga. Tonight, I was taking a pose and see how long I can hold it. Tonight was the plank/up dog/down dog combo (start at plank, then lower, up dog than down dog ). Did that 7 times in one try. Second try was five.


----------



## Shae (Nov 17, 2005)

Just letting you know that I'm still doing the yoga. It was Veterans Day last week. And my class starts back tomorrow. 

In non-news: My class mates in my serving class are trying to get French Bastard fired. He kinda disrespected one of my friend's family. Let me give you my chat with another pall of mine about it:

Liz: hi
shae2k3: hows u?
Liz: im good how are you
shae2k3: man, where do i begin? it all started with me waking up with a head ache
Liz: i woke up wiht a head aache too
shae2k3: keith the coffee guy did not have my peper mint tea 
shae2k3: the kitchen got a meal, the waiters did not
shae2k3: and i was dragged into a yell down between yvonne, one of my class mates and french bastard
Liz: 
shae2k3: blowing off the last bit of good vibe in the room. shall i enliten u?
Liz: sure
shae2k3: the waiters go have a group talk like we do every day to talk about frenchie
shae2k3: yvonne came up to saying that frenchie disrespected her family.
shae2k3: i'm like," like how?'
Liz: why did he do that
shae2k3: i'm like," like how?'
shae2k3: yvonne told me that yesturday, she called frenchie to tell him that she won't be able to go to class because she had to take her sick dad to the doctors."
Liz: yeah
shae2k3: frenchie was like, "why didn't i get 2 days notice? why didn't you make someone else take him?"
Liz: dam
Liz: n
shae2k3: she brought it up today and she wanted to call frenchie out and wanted everyone as witnesses
shae2k3: so off i went. even tho i did not do shit.
Liz: yeah
shae2k3: so off yvonne went like an atomic bomb. she's crying. frenchie is making it worse so i yankd yvonne by the arm to the bathroom to calm her ass down
shae2k3: the other waiters were like, "you owe her an apology"
Liz: yeah 4 real
shae2k3: ruined my chi today. i thought the head ache would be the only thing wrong.
Liz: wow
shae2k3: so i guess i'm expecting frenchie to get fired in the next few days or weeks
Liz: yea thats what i was thinking
shae2k3: i suppose yvonne is going to take it to chef ass wipe, the culinary director
Liz: good
........................................................................................................

So my chi got messed with today so tonight, I had to do some extra meditation to have myself really relaxed. And here is what I'm going to do, if you want, you all can help me decorate this place with good vibes with pictures of buddha and om symbols. If you do, I'll find some info about meditating.


----------



## Shae (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Nov 18, 2005)

*What I learned tonight...*

Solar Plexus Chakra

Also known as: Power Center, Manipura 

Body Mind Associations: 

Location: Solar plexus 

Color: Yellow 

Parts of the Body: The parts of the body associated with this chakra include the muscular system, the skin as a system, the solar plexus, the large intestine, stomach, liver, and other organs and glands in the region of the solar plexus. Also the eyes, as the organs of sight, and the face, representing figuratively the face one shows the world. 

Endocrine Gland: The pancreas 

Sense: Eyesight 

Consciousness: Parts of the consciousness associated with this chakra include perceptions concerned with power, control, freedom, the ease with which one is able to be themselves - ease of being. Mental activity and the mental body is also associated with this chakra. The solar plexus chakra is also associated with the level of being we call the personality, or ego. 

The relationship a person has with fire, or the sun, can be seen to have its parallels in the person???s relationship with the parts of their consciousness that this chakra represents. Someone sensitive about the sun, then, can be seen to have particular sensitivities about power, or control, or freedom. 

Element: Fire, the sun.
....................................................................................................................

*The w/o*

meditation: 6 minitues
downward dog: 4X 5 breaths
upward dog: 4X 5 breaths
side plank: 4X 5 breaths
child: 5X 5 breaths
warrior 1,2,3: 2X 10 breaths
wind: 2X 10 breaths
corpse: 6 minitues


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

Pretty interesting in here Sister Shae, sorry to hear your taking the loss of Eddie so hard!!!


----------



## Shae (Nov 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Pretty interesting in here Sister Shae, sorry to hear your taking the loss of Eddie so hard!!!


I know. Its silly that I'm like heart broken over a celebirty's death. 

But I don't give a shit.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't think its silly at all, we grow up with people, and its a shock when stuff like that happens!!!


----------



## Shae (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, I have incorperated the chakras into my journal. And now, I will add another subject: meditataion.

*Meditation Glossary*

Keep your meditation terminology straight with this mini guide.

*Asana.*   In meditation, the pose in which you do formal meditation. It should be comfortable and stable, but also support alertness. Examples: Full or Half Lotus, kneeling (Zen), or sitting in a straight-backed chair. 

*Japa.*  In Hinduism, repetition of a mantra or divine name. 

*Mandala.* Sacred diagram used as an object of meditation, particularly in esoteric and Tibetan Buddhism. 

*Mantra.* Sacred words or sounds used as an object of meditation. In Hinduism and esoteric Buddhism, they are said to have transformative powers that aid the meditator. 

*Nirvana.*  Buddhist term for self-realization. 

*Samadhi.* In Hinduism, a state of meditative union with the Absolute. In Buddhism, a high state of awareness and concentration that is short of self-realization.

Credit goes to yoga journal.com


----------



## Shae (Nov 24, 2005)

I never do enough meditation. Thats why I don't have good progress in holding the poses longer like downward dog. May be meditation about 15 minitues or so will do some good before the yoga.


----------



## Shae (Nov 24, 2005)

*Meditation 101*
To give meditation a try, sit comfortably, set a timer for 10 minutes, and explore one of the following strategies. And consider yourself forewarned: Meditation is a delightfully simple practice, but that doesn't mean it's easy! 

Just sit. Commit to doing nothing more than sitting quietly and watching what happens. Don't pick up the phone, don't answer the doorbell, don't add another item to your to-do list. Just sit and observe the thoughts that arise and pass through your mind. You will likely be surprised by how difficult it is to sit quietly for 10 minutes. In the process, though, you may learn something important about the qualities of the restless mind and the ever-changing nature of life. 

Listen to the sounds of life. Close your eyes and tune in to the sounds percolating both within and around you. Open your ears and adopt a receptive attitude. At first, you'll likely hear only the most obvious noises, but over time, you'll discover new layers of sounds that you had previously tuned out. Challenge yourself to observe what you hear without clinging to it or resisting it. Notice how the world feels more alive as your awareness of the present deepens. 

Practice bare attention. Notice the raw sensations of the present moment???feelings of warmth and coolness, hardness and softness, pressure and ease. Which parts of your body are in contact with the earth? How does the shape of the body shift with each inhalation and exhalation? How does your experience change over time? Cultivating an awareness of the present moment will foster a more serene and attentive mind, one that is able to settle into the here and now. 
Follow the breath. Attach your mind to the breath. While you're breathing in, note that you're breathing in, and while you're breathing out, focus on the exhalation. Don't manipulate the breath in any way; simply watch it with your mind's eye, just as you would follow a tennis ball bouncing from one side of the court to the other during a particularly engrossing match. When you find that your mind has strayed, as it inevitably will, gently refocus it on the breath and begin again. 

Use a mantra. Choose a favorite word, phrase, prayer, or fragment of a poem, and repeat it slowly and softly. Let its rhythm and meaning lull you into a quiet, contemplative state of ease. When you notice that your mind has wandered off to other thoughts, simply redirect it back toward the words you've chosen as your touchstone and rededicate your awareness to them. 

Practice kindness. As you sit quietly, focus your inner attention on someone you know who might benefit from an extra dose of kindness and care. In your mind's eye, send this person love, happiness, and well-being. Soften your skin, open the floodgates of your heart, and let gentle goodwill pour forth. 

credit goes to yogajournal.com


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

Heya-

 Thought I would drop in and poke around a bit.  Great info in here.  When I get time, I'll browse thru the whole thing.

 I've never gotten to do yoga, but may start trying it to improve flexibility.  I've been doing meditation for about 4 years off and on (mostly off) but am always amazed at the difference when I finish.

 Props for trying to educate the masses.


----------



## Shae (Nov 25, 2005)

Meditation techniques

*Points of Entry

By Swami Durgananda*

In my early years of meditation, I wasted countless hours wondering which technique to use. The teachers of my lineage offered several basic methods: repeating a mantra, focusing on the space between breaths, witnessing the thoughts. But an early mentor had told me to decide on one technique and stick with it, and I reasoned that if I had to choose one practice, it had better be the right one. So I worried. I worried about which mantra to use, about whether to meditate on the Witness???the observing awareness that remains ever-present through all the fluctuations of our moods and mental states???or follow my breath. I worried about when it was permissible to leave the technique behind and just relax. It wasn't until I stopped making techniques into icons that I began to discover how liberating it can be to work with different practices at different times. 

We use techniques in meditation for a very simple reason: Most of us, at least when we begin meditation, need support for the mind. A technique provides a place for the mind to rest while it settles back down into its essential nature. That's all it is really, a kind of cushion. No technique is an end in itself, and no matter which one people use, it will eventually dissolve when their meditation deepens. 

I like to think of meditation methods as portals, entry points into the spaciousness that underlies the mind. The inner spaciousness is always there, with its clarity, love, and innate goodness. It is like the sky that suddenly appears over our heads when we step out of the kitchen door after a harried morning and glance upward. The Self, like the sky, is ever present yet hidden by the ceiling and walls of our minds. In approaching the Self, it helps to have a doorway we can comfortably walk through, rather than having to break through the wall of thoughts separating us from our inner space. 

Most of us already know which modes of meditation feel most natural. Some people naturally have a visual bent and respond well to practices that work with inner "sights." Others are more kinesthetic, attuned to sensations of energy. There are auditory people, whose inner world opens in response to sound, and people whose practice is kindled by an insight or a feeling. 
Once we become aware of how we respond to different perceptual modes, we can often adjust a practice so it works for us. Someone who has a hard time visualizing can work with an image by "feeling" it as energy or as an inner sensation, rather than trying to see it as an object. A highly visual person might get bored with mantra repetition when he focuses on sounding the syllables, but feel the mantra's impact if he visualizes the letters on his inner screen. One person might experience great love when repeating a mantra with a devotional feeling, while a friend's meditation only takes off once she lets go of all props and meditates on pure Awareness. Each person needs to find his or her own way. 

Perhaps the most important thing to remember about any practice is to keep looking for its subtle essence. Every technique has its own unique feeling, which creates an energy space inside. For example, when repeating a mantra with the breath, a person might feel a sensation of prana (vital force) moving between the throat and the heart, as well as a subtle feeling of expansion or pulsation in the heart space when the mantra syllables "strike" it. Focusing on the space between the breaths, one might begin to feel the breath moving in and out of the heart and notice a subtle expansion of the heart space. One might notice that certain parts of the inner body are activated by a particular practice; the space between the eyebrows, for example, might begin to pulsate when one imagines a flame there. Following the rhythm of the breath might make a person especially aware of the currents of energy flowing through the body. 

That energy sensation, or feeling-sense, is the subtle effect of the method and its real essence. It is the feeling-sense a technique creates???rather than the technique itself???that opens the door into the Self. For this reason, one effective way of going deeper in meditation is to keep one's awareness moving "into" the feeling-space created by the practice: into the sensation created by the mantra as its syllables drop into one's consciousness, into the sensation of the breath as it pauses between the inhalation and the exhalation, or into the vividness of the object being visualized. 

As we do this, we automatically release ourselves into a subtler level of our being. This release will happen more easily if we can allow ourselves to give up any feeling of separation from the technique. Nearly always, when people have difficulties going deeper into meditation, it is because they are keeping some sort of separation between themselves and their method and between themselves and the goal. The antidote for nearly every problem that arises in meditation is to remember that the meditator, the technique of meditation, and the goal of meditation are one: that within the inner field of Awareness, everything is simply Awareness itself. 

Another reason to experiment with techniques is to keep from being stuck in a particular method. Some people can take a single technique and continue with it for a lifetime, going deeper and deeper. Others, however, find that the original practice they learned stops being effective after a time. Some people stick with a practice they learned years ago, even when it no longer helps them go deeper. After a while, when the practice doesn't seem to work for them, they come to feel that they aren't good meditators, or that meditation is just too hard or boring, or even that it comes so easily they miss a feeling of growth. Often their only problem is trying to enter meditation through the wrong doorway or a door that once opened easily but is now stiff on its hinges. 

Ultimately no meditation practice is going to work unless you like doing it. This piece of wisdom comes from no less an authority than Patanjali's Yoga Sutra, a text so fundamental that every yogic tradition in India makes it the basis for meditation practice. After listing a string of practices for focusing the mind, Patanjali ended his chapter on concentration by saying, "Concentrate wherever the mind finds satisfaction." How do meditators know the mind is finding satisfaction in a technique? First, they should enjoy it and be able to relax within it. It should give them a feeling of peace. Once they've become familiar with it, the practice should feel natural. If they have to work too hard at it, that may be a sign it is the wrong practice. 
Meditators who have received practices through a lineage of enlightened teachers usually find that these practices are especially empowered???infused with an energy that yields relatively quick results as they work with them. Those without a lineage teacher find that the sages of meditation have offered us countless techniques???such as mantras, visualizations, practices of awareness???that open up into the Self as one explores them. 

I suggest spending some time experimenting with a particular practice; work with it long enough to get a sense of its subtleties and see how it affects meditation over time. When we clearly understand that a technique is not an end in itself but simply the doorway into the greater Awareness, we can begin to sense which doorway is going to open most easily at a particular moment. Some techniques energize while others kindle love or help quiet an agitated mind. 

Of course, we don't want to become technique junkies, flitting from one method to another and never going deeply into any single method. However, playing with different practices helps us get to know ourselves and discover what works best. Everyone's road is unique, and ultimately no one else can tell a person what he or she needs. That's why there aren't any rules about the "best" way to meditate, except that a practice should soothe the restlessness of the mind and make it easier to enter the interior silence. This is discovered only through practice. 

*Credit goes to yogajournal.com*


----------



## Shae (Nov 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya-
> 
> Thought I would drop in and poke around a bit.  Great info in here.  When I get time, I'll browse thru the whole thing.
> 
> ...



Namaste!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 27, 2005)

looking good in here Shae...hope you had a great T-day!


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, I officially have 2 more classes before its all over. And Its 2 more weeks till I make a fresh journal here on Iron Mag.

So I bring to you this question: Since yoga brings me peace, what brings you peace?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2005)

weightlifting 
also...eating..lmao...and sex 

not necessarily in that order


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey, can't complain about the eating and weight lifting.   

But I recon I'll like sex once I get it.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree with Sister Billie!!! Lookin good in here Sister Shae, you psyche me up because your so into it, my hats definatly off to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Shae (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I certainly know for sure that the last few weeks of school and w/o does not mix well.  I have been getting little done in terms of w/o since last Saturday since the exams are comming up and eating my thoughts alive. It makes my balance poses (like downward dog) seem a bit shakey. But I only have 2 weeks left before school is done with for winter break. But I plan to take a semester or two off so the only worry I have is getting a job. Then I will have my focus on perfecting my yoga w/o with minimal worry. 

*AND* in w/o news.....

I'm getting into this meditation a lot. And I wonder if it would make the difference like help me hold my balance poses better and not seem so shakey. Here is what I am reading right now:







I just got done with the first chapter now and I am liking it.  I'm going to listen to the disc the book has and try some of these meditation techniques out. Mainly do meditation to begin the w/o tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

Have you read "The Art of Happiness"?  It's a great read...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

Sister Shae, sending you nothin but the best!!!


----------



## Shae (Nov 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Have you read "The Art of Happiness"?  It's a great read...


Hmm.   Don't say I have. You think you can give me some 4-1-1 about it?   



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Sister Shae, sending you nothin but the best!!!


Namaste dear friend!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

The Art is written by the Dali.  It's a very cool book.  I read it a couple of years ago, but keep it on my shelf...you know, just in case...


----------



## Shae (Nov 29, 2005)

Oooo. I think I will read it.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Well, I certainly know for sure that the last few weeks of school and w/o does not mix well.  I have been getting little done in terms of w/o since last Saturday since the exams are comming up and eating my thoughts alive. It makes my balance poses (like downward dog) seem a bit shakey. But I only have 2 weeks left before school is done with for winter break. But I plan to take a semester or two off so the only worry I have is getting a job. Then I will have my focus on perfecting my yoga w/o with minimal worry.
> 
> *AND* in w/o news.....
> 
> ...


 meditations that encourage visualizing a specific journey are cool too. meet your spirit guide, totem animal and so on. you can find a lot of cool meditation music and audio files like waves on limewire.


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2005)

Guess what, all? I received the final exam from Georgeanna tonight. And it was the easiest mother mucker ever.   All I had to do was tell her what I got out of the class and would I take the class again. That was it! 

And now for a new pose I learned:





*Dancer*

I could not hold my foot for that pose  but I could hold my heel.   

My w/o

Lunge: 2X7 (7=breaths)

warrior 1: 2X7

downward dog: 5X5

child: 3X5

dancer: 2X5

sitting foward bend: 3X5

chair: 4X5

corpse: 6minitues


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

Great news on the exam, way to go!!! Cool pose, I would fal over if I tried that!!! Hope all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey all. I have one more class left and its this Friday. Yea, I have a little somthing whipped up for my last post or two here before I make a new journal. It will include my self evaluation, and my game plan on what I plan to work on every day and which poses I should include in the w/o for the place on the body (legs, tummy, arms...).

So with that in mind....


......................................................................................................

Did some leg work tonight. Felt nice since I was on my butt all day doing final projects and cramming for final exams. 

Lunge: 3X5 

dancer: 3X5

warrior 3: 3X5

figure 4: 3X5

chair: 3X5

eagle: 3X5

tree: 3X5

I know it wasn't much but it was just enough to give myself feeling in my legs again.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2005)

are you going to take more Yoga classes??


----------



## Shae (Dec 6, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you going to take more Yoga classes??


I wish I can but I don't have any money.  The classes are being offered for like 60 bucks a semester. As soon as I get a new job, I'll take more classes again.


----------



## Shae (Dec 8, 2005)

You know that meditation book I am reading? I found somthing interesting in there about meditation through eating. It was somthing else.  Its like I kneel down on both knees and i have a plate of some fruit and nuts. And there is this disc in the book that has the tracks to listen to about the sorts of meditations. I turn it to the track about meditation through eating and did it. So detailed that meditation practice is.  It says I need to focus on my hand reaching the food and placing the food in my mouth. Gee, I taste the food but only time I feel my arm and hand move is when I pick up and eat food!  For my w/o, I just focused on my back tonight with upward dog and dolphin pose.

Well in other news........

My last school day is Tuesday and I'm done for vacation. (Well, 2 semesters actually) I got offered 2 jobs today. One is at a Little Ceaser's pizza here in Phoenix. The other is an aide for a disabled student at my local elementry school. I'm gonna weigh out everything and see which one I choose. I'll choose the aid job and see what the Pizza place has to offer to make me decide to stay. 
........................................................................................................

Well, this is my last post here in my journal. And now I will give you my summery about how well I did:

I was stressing big time with school work and big projects in some weeks and I'd miss w/o's and have a cheat day. I lost my 2 pack for a while about a month ago but I'm starting to get it back. School is ending so I can focus more on perfecting my yoga w/o. 

I want to thank the peaople who have read and placed their 2-cents in this thread. Billie, Marcia, Mr. Archangel, and Pylon , I leave you this prair:





May you be happy.
May you be safe.
May you be strong.
May you intake as much knowledge from this place as you please. 
I thank you kindly for going on this journey with me.
Namaste! ​


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Mmmm...Little Ceasars.....


----------



## Shae (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Mmmm...Little Ceasars.....


Shit! You too?  Is it the pizza or the garlic cheese bread?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

It's ALL good, sista.  It's ALL good....


----------

